# Pola Building and Bridge under Classified



## figuren (Apr 2, 2011)

Hi Guys,
my brother in law went to Iraq, my sister ordered me to sell all inventory away (former ebay Powerseller Gold Shop), Starter Sets, Rolling Stock, Buildings and Scenery Items.

I have posted all Items in the Classified Section on this Forum, please take a look and if you have Questions or Offers let me know - everything has to go.

Thanks for your Attention and Sorry for posting it in several Forums.
Thanks
Jens


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Did they sell already I do not see them?


----------

